# Door Mirror



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

My 69 has the standard, non-remote mirror on the door. It has always been loose and won't hold adjustment of the glass. Sometimes just the wind force from driving moves it.

I would like your input on which replacement mirror is better, or if they are all the same quality. I am going to order a new one from somewhere and if it works out well will order a second one for the other door. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Are you worried about originality? If not the later "sport" mirrors look good and can be painted body color.

I have a factory "remote" mirror on my car and nice ones are hard to find. I powder coated it metallic black and it is one of those things that I'm always looking to replace but have yet to find a nice one as they are not being reproduced.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I would kind of like to keep it looking original, with the addition of a second mirror on the right door. I just was wondering if all the repro standard mirrors are of equal quality.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I ordered a pair of the repro mirrors from Ames. I got them installed today along with a new window regulator. The car looks much better with a mirror on both sides. The quality seems fine. The window regulator was easy to install too.


----------

